# Blue Tongue vs Bearded Dragon



## Talanthas (May 12, 2009)

Trying to decide between the two and could use some advice. I have a 7yr old and am trying to work out which would be more appropriate for him to be able to handle. I'm also trying to work out which of the two would have more appeal. Any thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 12, 2009)

Hey mate good to have some kids around as company, even though i am double your age... 
my advice to you would be to get what you like best. Here is a bit of info blue Tongues are probably easier to take care of in the sense that they dont need as high heat as beardies do, though the same size tank.
For either you would need:
A tank 4 by 2 by 2
A heat source(probably two for the beardie)
A hide
A heat source for night time (moonlight)
and a reliable substrate.
If you have any other questions fire away

Peace


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 12, 2009)

i recon a bearded dragon would be better, because from what i've heard, bluetongues like to hide under stuff. 
and beardies are interactive, and come in great colours. also bearded dragons tolerate beinging handled pretty well once they know it's not going to hurt them.


Will


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 12, 2009)

True but then again do you want a pet to handle or a pet to look at each are beautiful and this has been a very hard desicion for many a herper


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

blueys hide, beardies dont, beardies are realy fast, blueys arent as fast, blueys have more colour than beardies and beardies are hard to tell different species apart.
heres an idea........ cost.


----------



## spydalover (May 12, 2009)

i had to decide between the 2 as well in the end i chose the bluey because i guess it appealed to me but i suggest as others have to choose the one that appeals to you


----------



## spydalover (May 12, 2009)

the bluey i bought cost 50 bucks not sure how much beardies are tho


----------



## Jay84 (May 12, 2009)

i have kept both. IMO blueys are easier to keep, however beardeds are in no way challenging. do you want to feed live food? buying or breeding crickets etc? if not, then blueys is for you. 

my blueys are kept outside and iv had all 3 of them for 14 years now. they come running up to me expecting food when i walk into their enclosures.

so i guess its just preferance on what you like the look of?


----------



## Talanthas (May 13, 2009)

Well the tank that I have that I can use is 4ftx 1ft x 1.5ft I guess that would be too small for a bearded dragon. Is there a smaller lizard that I could keep a couple of together that would be OK in a tank that size? I already have a few marble geckoes (_Christinus marmoratus_) and would prefer a diurnal species that won't climb up the glass and escape. Oh and preferably in the same sort of price range


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 13, 2009)

OK, here you go for a 4 ft tank you could get a beardie, if you wanted to get a few animals then maybe pygmy beardies but they are out of the price range especially if you are going to buy a few.


----------



## Yann (May 13, 2009)

Talanthas said:


> Well the tank that I have that I can use is 4ftx 1ft x 1.5ft I guess that would be too small for a bearded dragon. Is there a smaller lizard that I could keep a couple of together that would be OK in a tank that size? I already have a few marble geckoes (_Christinus marmoratus_) and would prefer a diurnal species that won't climb up the glass and escape. Oh and preferably in the same sort of price range



It's a difficult choice and in the end I picked the Beardie.
It's a great pet easy to care for and very friendly with kids.
Heat requirements are a bit of a challenge but in a enclosure like yours it shouldn't be a problem. 100W or 150W white bulb for light and heat. 10.0 UVB light (whether compact next to the white bulb or a tube on top of the enclosure) and eventually a heat pad for the night.

Feeding isn't complicated but required everyday: fresh veggies (carrots, broccoli, red capsicum, lettuce, zucchini), fresh fruit sometimes (apple, strawberries) and meat (crickets, woodies on a regular basis, mealworms as a treat)

I don't know if I read your post well, bu I wouldn't keep a beardie wih geckos, or you're going to end up with only a beardie!

I don't know much about blueys. They look great but I can't say which is better.
Good luck...

Cheers


----------



## Talanthas (May 13, 2009)

lol Geckoes have their own enclosure where I have had to tape over every imaginable gap to keep them in. I just meant I was after something that was a little easier to contain and out during the day


----------



## redbellybite (May 13, 2009)

If you want your son to hold and interact with the lizard ,at his age of 7 ,a young blue tongue would be a better choice as they are not as flighty and you have a better chance of catching it,if your son accidently puts it down ..young bearded dragons move like lightning ,ask some other young kid members on here ..that have lost their beardies..also blueys are more solid and could probably stand the extra loving a small 7 year old could give


----------



## Selene (May 13, 2009)

I think redbellybite is right in that a bluie would be much easier to catch if he was to put it down or lose hold of him.


----------



## Selene (May 13, 2009)

...just thinking what our beardie is like and what my 7 year old twins are like... blue tongue is definatly safer option


----------



## Tinky (May 13, 2009)

*Alternate Options*

For that size tank you could consider Sandswimmers. You could probably keep a couple and they wont climb out of the tank. don't know if they can be handled.

Then again a small turtle may interest a seven year old?


----------



## dragonboi_92 (May 13, 2009)

bearded dragon all the way. but maybe buy an adult or juvenile instead of a baby!!!


----------



## Talanthas (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't let him free handle whatever I get until I was 100% certain he would do the right thing. Putting down a blue tongue or a bearded dragon in my house anywhere other than their enclosure would be signing their death warrant. I have an indoor cat :?


----------



## redbellybite (May 14, 2009)

adults have even lost lizards ,especially quick running dragons on here...maybe you need to go and check out the lizards for yourself and actually see how quick these little fellas can be ...


----------



## Talanthas (May 15, 2009)

Well every bearded dragon I have seen has been adult, and not one of them showed any interest in moving from their basking spots. I tried searching youtube and found a few, but they don't seem to be unmanageably fast. Still just to be safe I would keep the cat closed in the laundry while I had the chosen lizard out. Only fair I guess. Lizard would be locked up while the cat was out


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 15, 2009)

I have had a blue toungue before and the he was a very good handler.
Never wanted to run off. Best choice for a beginner I believe.


----------



## notechistiger (May 15, 2009)

Beardeds are very very fast. Adult dragons that have been handled quite a lot are usually much more reluctant to bolt than young or new dragons.

Also, if you're new to keeping dragons, then only buy one (instead of keeping a few in a tank). You won't know the dynamics of keeping them together (how they interact and what it means, etc.) and recognise signs of stress early enough. Much, much safer to have one animal per enclosure.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 15, 2009)

I've never had blueys so I dont know about them...However I had a couple of beardies and they were really good...I got them out all the time, never had them even look like they were going to escape, or run anywhere, I let them have free range of my lounge room when I had them out and never lost them and I never saw them move very fast. I guess it all depends on the animal, get what appeals to you most.
Oh, by the way, my beardies were fine with young kids.


----------



## NotoriouS (May 15, 2009)

I've had both and I'd recommend a blue tongue. They are both great pets, beardies are more exciting to look at, but if you want it for your 7 yr old I'd definitely go with the bluey.


----------



## daniel1234 (May 15, 2009)

We have both and kids (6 and 7yo) prefer the Blue Tongues and Shingle Backs. Have two of each skink in a tank a foot longer than yours with a single Beardy. All are this seasons hatchies though. Will possibly move skinks outside next summer The skinks hide sometimes but are out much of the time. Love 'em all but I am a sucker for bluies. My camra just died $25 for Bluies, $50 for Shingleback, $50 for Central Beardy who is colouring up very nicely


----------



## Talanthas (May 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input its been of great help. All I need to do now is get the enclosure setup and decide which way to go.


----------



## belmcc (May 15, 2009)

I'd go the bluey - easier and cheaper to feed, ours are very friendly and will happily sit and watch TV for hours!


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Feb 14, 2012)

ok im 12 years old and i have a bearded dragon about 6 weeks old its very skittish and is a bit young to be handled i think but I'm getting a blueie in a few days and i couldn't make up my mind so i just got both.

so if i was u id just get both


----------



## Cuppz90 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have got a blue tongue for my 4 yr old he absolutley loves him!


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm sorry but why did you people gravedig this thread?


----------

